# Looking for lease in or around Thomas county



## Justinmcdonald123 (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking to get on a deer lease in Or around Thomas county would like to get on somewhere that practices QDM let me know what you got


----------



## OBshooter101 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lookin for the samething also ^


----------



## Bobbyg0037 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm also if any of y'all find something and they need someone else please keep me in mind. (not trying to hijack your post)


----------



## OBshooter101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Me and my dad will both pay pretty good money if you guys come across some land to start a small club both trophy hunters


----------



## Justinmcdonald123 (Jan 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Justinmcdonald123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Anything?


----------



## Justinmcdonald123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## tony-kelly@comcast.net (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm looking for the same if anybody finds anything.


----------



## R and D (Feb 3, 2015)

We had two members not rejoin our lease this year. 1400 acre plantation north of Thomasville. Cabin, river and creek frontage, 20+ acres of foodplots. Lots of deer, turkeys and some hogs. 6 total members. $6200 per member


----------



## Justinmcdonald123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Still looking


----------



## Justinmcdonald123 (Feb 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Justinmcdonald123 (Mar 9, 2015)

Still looking


----------



## joedublin (Apr 9, 2015)

I MAY have something of interest to  one of you ...PM me. QDM small club located in SW GA close to Bainbridge .


----------



## ruvig8r (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm looking for a small club... could you email details to me?
glr@alliantp.com or text message to 813-361-4366


----------

